# Spouse Visa



## cczuddas (May 14, 2014)

Hello! 

I am marrying an Italian Citizen in June this year, in Australia.
After the wedding we are wanting to move back to Italy permenently: I have read so many different types of visas etc. and it is all too confusing!
I just want to know what type of visa I can get to allow me to live and work in Italy for a long term.
I do understand I cannot apply for Citizenship for atleast 3 years in Italy or 1.5 years with Children.

Please help!! 

I have heard that there is a long term visa, but does this allow me to work? And how long is this visa? I have also heard it is only 1 year, and I want to stay there forever, so I don't want to have to fly back to Australia again to apply. 


Help pleassssse! :confused2:


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You want to work and you're moving to Italy? Unemployment rate for women is over 50%. Overall it isn't pretty.

You should chat with the consulate but you shouldn't need a visa. Wander over to the consulate and chat with them. You'll want to do various things with them. Everything from registering your marriage to converting your school records. If you're shipping goods back you'll want to get customs clearance. Assuming your husband has been out of the country for more then 12 months.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

No, no visa required for Australians. You already have visa waiver privileges into the Schengen Area (including Italy). You would simply follow your Italian spouse, live together, and register as a resident within 90 days of arrival (but don't wait that long). You'll need to provide suitable documentary evidence of your marriage, but your Italian spouse has a legal obligation to register your marriage in Italy anyway, so that Italian version of your marriage certificate works.

There is no income or work requirement: your Italian citizen-spouse has an unlimited/unrestricted right of residence in Italy. Pack your bags and go (with your spouse) any time you want.

Your Australian Medicare will cover you for emergency care in Italy for up to 6 months after arrival, but you can enroll for free in the Italian public health system after you establish residence with your spouse.

This one is totally easy. Welcome to Italy.

On edit: It's actually 2 years (or 1 year if you have a child together) in order to naturalize as a citizen if you're a resident of Italy. They cut a whole year off the waiting period if you're a resident. Then you apply, wait 2 years, and you can be an Italian citizen. So figure 4+ years total from your date of marriage, assuming you apply at the 2 year mark.

FYI, as long as you pass the 12 month mark of continuous residence in Italy, if your spouse should predecease you you have the right to stay in Italy. Obviously I hope that doesn't happen, but (jokingly) tell your spouse to hang on for at least 12 months and 1 day after you arrive. And no, you don't get to stay (as a free person anyway) if you murder your spouse.


----------

